
The Cops Who Abused Photoshop - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/08/photoshop-tattoos-oregon/596482/
======
devoply
“Contrary to the common assumption that eyewitness identification is strong
evidence, it’s long been known, and overwhelmingly empirically proven, that
eyewitness identifications make for very strong testimony but very unreliable
evidence,”

Yet it's the lynchpin of the legal system.

------
ezoe
The entire article is unbelievable like... from other planet.

------
kova12
Could it be that the guy used touch up to hide tattoos before robbery,
specifically to use the witness testimony that they saw no tattoos as an
alibi? It could actually be a pretty clever trick.

